# Multiple cars?



## naperville01

I see the option to "add vehicle " when I sign unto uber partners. My question is can I register two vehicles or will it delete my current? Also if I can have two vehicles will my Tahoe automatically use uber xl as default? 

Thanks


----------



## sts713

You can do multiple vehicles, email them after you setup your Tahoe to confirm they have you setup for xl.


----------



## marketmark

I have two vehicles. 
You can send in the info for your second vehicle and it will show up as an option when you are signing in.

One of my cars is uberXL also. That one defaults as uberXL and also pings me for uberx rides. You should be able to have them set it up for you as a dual x/xl vehicle and an xl vehicle exclusively. That will give you 3 vehicles to choose from. 

During certain promotions they even add another vehicle such as ubericecream to sign in with...


----------



## sts713

You can choose which vehicle you are using on the log in screen


----------



## sts713

Here, in Houston& Austin they won't let you do xl only, must do both


----------



## LookyLou

sts713 said:


> Here, in Houston& Austin they won't let you do xl only, must do both


I wonder if they will let you opt out of x when they start that new plus/select program? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## sts713

It says you will still get x calls. So probably not. They know x is too low and can force us by giving us xl or select call or surge here and there


----------



## Tommy Tours

I have 2 vehicles problem is the newer one has the wrong vin# on the insurance card-dealer fault. This was caught by Uber my temporary reg expired on the 12/13. Called ins. company still have not gotten the card its Tues. called again, Now my account is deactivated, I text Uber asking can I use the other car since all is Ok was told No, how do we know you'll use the right car. Well I said how about deactivating the problem car not my account so I can work makes no sense to have 2 caes onboard. NO


----------



## UberLuxbod

I have 2 cars currently approved and active on my Uber Account.

And I can remove the second car in seconds by logging on to the Dashboard.

Why not just do that instead of asking Uber to do it?


----------



## Go3Team

Looks like this for me:


----------



## sts713

Go3Team said:


> Looks like this for me:


I wish i could have XL only! I contacted Uber again and same response, must do x & xl


----------



## UberLuxbod

XL drivers in London seem to be able to choose to avoid X jobs.

As I have checked vehicle locations using the Pax App and sometimes XL show at the same position as X but not every XL.

They have taken on some Mercedes Vianos and I suspect they would opt out due to vehicle running costs but if you have a Vauxhall Zafira or Ford Galaxy X rates are still good enough to make a profit.


----------



## Tommy Tours

I can't even login it says your account is deactivated, so deleting one car is out, I went to the dashboard online can't either unless I'm missing something


----------

